# noob to rooting



## dpz4 (Aug 27, 2011)

i have s-off on my incredible 2 with the gingerbread ota. i ran revolutionary and it wasnt able to put the clockwork mod recovery and wont lemme even go to recovery menu just shows an image of a phone and a red triangle


----------



## abqnm (Jul 3, 2011)

Follow this guide over at droid forums. Just start at the Clockwork Mod Step. http://www.droidforums.net/forum/droid-incredible-2-hacks/165794-guide-how-root-dinc2-2-3-3-a.html

Welcome to the forum and enjoy the freedom of S-Off!


----------

